# Cycles



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Is it Paul that's the cyclist?

I've just bought a large Raleigh hybrid, and it's a BIG bike.

I found riding mountain bikes on the road hard going.

I used to have a very good Claud Butler, but I can't bring myself at 54 to buy one of these new racers, although I'd bloody well like to.

I'm very interested in chat, advice, and info. on bikes!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Griff

I'm not sure that I'm the Paul you are referring to. I do own a bike (a mountain bike) that I built myself. I find it pretty good on the road, I put this down to the suspension forks which are a godsend and the road tyres which are much comfier and grippier than the knobblies that most mountain bikes come with. I've been very lazy recently and not doing any (bike) riding at all, the weather seems to be improving so hopefully this will change soon.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## therocs (Feb 24, 2003)

I was into cycles til my knees went







and as Paul says the tyres make a BIG difference. Try fitting the narrowest section road tyres that you can find, and pump em up good!

Regards,

Steve.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Ive got a mountain bike - great things.

Can't remember the make of mine, but it's 24 gears + disc brake on the front and stuff.

Need to get out on it more though - I'm a lazy git.

G.


----------

